# Me and chance went on a long trail ride!!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that sounds like fun.  Galloping is fun...but be careful!!  I'm glad you were OK & that Chance stayed with you!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

it was and I know i should have held her back but she was all for it lol. LOl I kinda laughed off the whole thing cause chance just stoped and looked at me then ate


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It's good that you are ok!

I'm confused though... didn't you say you could only do light riding on Chance because of her hooves?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

yup and we did go on a light ride on the way there all we did was walk and a few seconds of trotting just to get up a hill or if she was going down. 

On the way back We did more then we should have but she was more then up to it and wasnt limping like she was a few days ago. We only cantered up a slight hill galloped down a few strides cantered then well i fell off lol then walked the next 15 mins back with slight trotting.

It really wasnt that hard of a ride and she was quite happy and wanted to go more so she deff wasnt all that sore.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, that's good. I just didn't want to see a post on here later about her being lame. That would be sad


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

oo ya i would be really sad because technically it would be my fault 
:[

from here on think its just gonna be walking on trails and very slight trotting nothing else. Work on ground mannors and picking up her feet and riding in the arena at a walk and very slight trotting

and just going at it very easy the rest of this week. 

the ferrier said it shouldnt take to long for it to heal.

but the trail may of been a little much but i tried to keep her on very soft ground. 

She had fun though.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad you are ok. Happy to hear you had a fun ride. Hope things will continue to go well and you and your mare will get along well


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks m2g 


tomorrow im gonna just try and ride her with a halter and 2 leads because her mouth is sore and need to be floated and its becoming almost impossible to bridle her she broke a cross tie too! 

So we are gonna ride bitless for a while till her teeth are floated.


----------

